

Speeding Up PS1 Emulation with OMAP’s DSP - ekianjo
http://pandoralive.info/?p=4488....

======
paulannesley
I suspect the `....` isn't part of the canonical URL, despite the site serving
the same content either way. URL should be
[http://pandoralive.info/?p=4488](http://pandoralive.info/?p=4488)

~~~
sp332
It's been posted by the same person 3 times in the last day.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=http:%2F%2Fpandoralive.info%2F...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=http:%2F%2Fpandoralive.info%2F%3Fp%3D4488&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
dang
A small number of reposts are ok if a story hasn't had significant attention
yet on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

We actually asked the submitter to repost it this last time, because it looked
like a good story that the community would enjoy.

Asking users to repost good stories is part of an experiment we've been doing
to try to improve story quality on HN. That part of the experiment has been
working so well that we're going to write software to streamline it.

